# Blondes Following Instructions...



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

A blonde was driving home after cheerleading at a football game, and got caught in a really bad hailstorm. 

Her car was covered with dents, so the next day she took it to a repair shop.

The shop owner saw that she was a blonde, so he decided to have some fun. He told her to go home and blow into the tail pipe really hard, and all the dents would pop out.

So, the blonde went home, got down on her hands and knees and started blowing into her tailpipe. Nothing happened. So she blew a little harder, and still nothing happened.

Her blonde roommate saw her and asked, 'What are you doing?'

The first blonde told her how the repairman had instructed her to blow into the tail pipe in order to get all the d dents to pop out.

The roommate rolled her eyes and said, 'Uh, like hello! You need to roll up the windows first.'


----------



## roadrunner1782 (Sep 28, 2008)

Poor blondes, they get such a hard time.:lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

roadrunner1782 said:


> Poor blondes, they get such a hard time.:lol:


Not really....I'm married to one...and she cracks up laughing at all these too...and most of the time...I don't have to explain them....


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Good one. lol


----------



## redsoxfan26 (Dec 7, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Not really....I'm married to one...and she cracks up laughing at all these too...and most of the time...I don't have to explain them....


Me too...


----------

